# Good experience at Circuit City



## AL904a (Aug 1, 2002)

I was a little reluctant to go to a large electronics chain-store for purchase/installation of an XM receiver in my car. After comparing prices, installation times, etc. I (somewhat reluctantly) went to my local Circuit City (Jacksonville, FL, Regency Store) yesterday. An extremely professional installation team installed a Pioneer BEXFM903XM receiver with a Terk antenna in my van. They estimated 1.5 to 2 hours installation time. It actually took about an hour. The installation manager, a very knowledgeable young woman, spent some time with me to determine the best place to mount the remote on my dash, best location for the antenna, etc. She advised me to go back into the store to register online using one of their display computers to save $5 on the registration fee.
I was completely happy with the whole experience! Now, I'm looking for excuses to drive places to listen to my XM radio. Also, Circuit City has a promotion offering free installation. My total cost, including sales tax was $299.59. I submitted a $30 rebate coupon to Terk, bringing down my total cost to $269.59.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I actually find myself driving slower now so that I can listen to my XM. Sad isn't it?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Here in SoCal you don't need another excuse to drive slowly. The 91 freeway is all you need. 

Seriously though, yesterday I made my first sighting of a car with a satellite radio in it. It was a Toyota pickup with the antenna on the dashboard as AL904a says his was. Is that going to be the standard installation now? I thought the glass would attenuate the signal too much. How many have had experience with this and how well does it work?

(BTW for the year or so that XM has been available, out of all the thousands of cars that I see each day on the freeway I only just saw one yesterday with it - THAT's sad! Sad that it wasn't mine!)


----------



## AL904a (Aug 1, 2002)

My remote is installed on my dash. My antenna is installed on the top, rear of my Toyota van. That Terk antenna actually blends in with my dark gray/black roof rack, and is easy to miss.


----------



## Lindycpl (Aug 27, 2002)

AL904a,

Check out www.rebateshq.com. There are several $50 rebates available on the Pioneer XM tuner. Look under XM Radio in the dropdown for Manufacturers.


----------



## AL904a (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks, Lindycpl, I ran across that additional rebate after my original post. (That deal keeps getting better!)


----------

